# vermilion river cats!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

caught 6 cats today in the vermilion river! my cousin caught 10 or so! I had another that had to be huge! it tore my drag like crazy and fought hard for a minute or 2 before my line snapped!! i was kinda mad about that one. oh well always next time! all seemed to be channel cats. we just used a sinker and worm


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I had a day last year where we caught about 10 channel cats drifting for eyes with harnesses...biggest was 10lbs, damn nice channel cats...We were at vermillion too, went out past the breaker and to the left...Im not too familiar with the lake but I think it was close to ruggles maybe...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats cool. we were down in the river by his campground instead of on the lake. i have caught a nice sized channel on my boat tho while using a green/white erie dearie with a worm. I swear by those things for walleye! works everytime! I even catch huge sheephead, white bass, catfish, perch and basically anything else. i can't wait to go try again tommorow! usually catfish are active at night but boy were they active today from about 3:30(right after the rain) till 8:00 then we left. i even caught a small bass and a few bluegill also. let you kno how tommorow gos if we go


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

i went to the V on Monday.
Took 9 cats, 33 Lbs total
biggest was 7lb 4 oz

had a blast. took only 3 hrs.

tasted funky though. i think the bigger ones were tough.

Don.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya i don't eat those things. they r fun to catch tho. today i caught one that was like 5 inches long lol. but my cousinf caught 2 perch and my other cousin caught one? never knew perch were in the river.


----------

